# Unicorn Watch Help



## Akkily (Aug 1, 2017)

I was hoping to get some information/help about this Unicorn watch...

I have done some research online however didn't really get the information I was after.

What are the stones likely to be?
From what I can tell this what would have been made after Rolex was making Unicorn watches?
Is this watch worth anything?

I have added some photos below... hope they work... :swoon:

Thank you 

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOs3sdKUxgb7jjqov6hU_7RZ5_kktL8_fhrgB47

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNKJsSmae3JGGv4sX2WDjvpHlaKB3ACHEnBFC8i

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPx4W_5U-6jOXdTrfSvg1iTc5SBDVN4SauKf042

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNW1brj5GGO3vv-IlAlxtUTpU6aAZhJjvRbwJ-E


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Spam? Links don't work and it looks fishy.


----------



## Akkily (Aug 1, 2017)

Padders said:


> Spam? Links don't work and it looks fishy.


 Definitely not spam! Sorry I am having trouble uploading the images... I will re-do them now...


----------



## Akkily (Aug 1, 2017)

Hopefully these links work...



http://imgur.com/HrbWPhH




http://imgur.com/bRuz530




http://imgur.com/e6qDXqW




http://imgur.com/0pXCo6G




http://imgur.com/LZB90kw




http://imgur.com/E4mAeoT


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Its a marquisite cocktail watch, the stones are polished iron, a popular thing back in Victorian times and the watch is a typical 1920's style ladies watch. It does have some value but not a massive amount as watches this style are quite hard to sell. They are too small and unfashionable at the moment but maybe their time will come around again one day.

I spelt marcasite wrong... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcasite


----------



## Akkily (Aug 1, 2017)

Daveyboyz said:


> Its a marquisite cocktail watch, the stones are polished iron, a popular thing back in Victorian times and the watch is a typical 1920's style ladies watch. It does have some value but not a massive amount as watches this style are quite hard to sell. They are too small and unfashionable at the moment but maybe their time will come around again one day.
> 
> I spelt marcasite wrong... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcasite


 That's very helpful, thank you so much


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry if I jumped to conclusions, 'unicorn' is used in some circles to refer to an unobtainable example of something collectable hence my suspicion that you were pumping something but I see now that your post is a genuine enquiry regarding a ladies watch branded 'Unicorn'. I am afraid I rather agree with DBZ above, that is a curiosity and it is nice to have the original papers but I can't see there being much value there. Ladies watches just don't command the value that gents ones do, even high end branded stuff and this isn't a recognisable high end name AFAIK.


----------



## Akkily (Aug 1, 2017)

Padders said:


> Sorry if I jumped to conclusions, 'unicorn' is used in some circles to refer to an unobtainable example of something collectable hence my suspicion that you were pumping something but I see now that your post is a genuine enquiry regarding a ladies watch branded 'Unicorn'. I am afraid I rather agree with DBZ above, that is a curiosity and it is nice to have the original papers but I can't see there being much value there. Ladies watches just don't command the value that gents ones do, even high end branded stuff and this isn't a recognisable high end name AFAIK.


 No worries at all. I see now how it might have seemed suss


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Padders said:


> and this isn't a recognisable high end name AFAIK.


 Unicorn is a sub-brand that Wilsdorf registered as an alternative to Rolex, it is a recognised brand but you are right it isn't high end (its their more affordable end) Having said that any unicorn watch on Ebay the seller always tries to portray it as a Rolex. Its a brand we should all know here if we have an interest in vintage, though I don't recommend we all rush out to buy them.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you google on "Incabloc" that will help you date the watch - - it cannot be before Incabloc was registered as a design element in any watch, but can ONLY be after that date. Since you have a sale date 0f 1958, then it must be between the registration of Incabloc and 1958.

"Thine friend be Google" :laugh:


----------

